# normande cow and heifer



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

I have for sale a shortbred normande cow, should have pregnacy results back this week on her. She's halter broke and currently in milk. This is her first lactation. $1000. Also have a normande heifer calf for sale that's 2 weeks old.


----------



## Shadohart (Aug 30, 2013)

Where are you?


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, located in OH


----------



## Shadohart (Aug 30, 2013)

Too far from mr but she's a beautiful gal


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

please give me a call 765-307-8956 i am possibly interested in these 2 and would really be interested in a juvenile bull


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok, got in late tonight from chores, will call sometime tomorrow


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

How much for the calf?


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

They calf has been sold. Also have 3 other normande cows for sale with the one pictured.


----------



## cgallamore (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi waterbuffy,

I'm still looking for a Normande.


----------

